# My first accident...



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well I was driving up to a near by city that has a ski resort. We were going there to snowboard. 
I own a 2006 4x4 Chevy Silverado 3/4 ton diesel Crew cab. It was snowing all day up there and I ended up hitting some ice and lost control (idoit me, I didn't have the 4x4 on). I ended up sliding off the road and flipping my truck over and stopping on my roof. The whole passanger side is screwed up and the roof is craved in. It was me and 3 of my buddies in the truck. We all had seatbelts on and we all walked away with not a scratch on us.
Just thought I tell you all my story


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Shaggy! Those things are for riding/driving in not flipping! Glad you all walked out of it in good shape. Sucks that the truck got damaged tho


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yea, I wasn't planing on using it as a sled on the trip


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad you are all o.k.............................................................

That being said.............
You Dumbass!!!!!

What were you thinking?
Why have a 4x4 and not use it?

Again glad you are all o.k.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Ha Ha, thanks for the kind words damon 

I know I know


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

against what many believe (same goes for rain) there is a trick to driving in snow and ice, or tire deep powder 

it is ususally a good idea to get some practice in before you just go driving through it


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad your OK. From the pix it doesn't look that bad, New bed remove the top and pull the doors a little paint and Three months latter. Oh did I say Three months I meant a month. R.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

That'll buff right out.



Glad you and your buds are OK.
Did you at least get to go snowboard?


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

That stinks  Well, at least you weren't caught in that avalanche in Colorado!


----------



## mdtowing (Jan 10, 2007)

Consider yourself lucky my friend. I have owned my own tow truck for about a year. I've been a tow truck driver for about seven years. I made enough to buy my wrecker doing repo's, but that's always unpleasant and I rarely do them with my own business.
I have a 1990 International that is roughly the same size as a GMC 7500 or Ford F-750, about 31,000 lbs. This is about twice as large as what you see most cars towed with. A lot of people use Ford F-550's which run in the mid-high teens for GVW.
I have a CDL. I figured what the heck, I can tow any car, and light-mudium duty truck. I get a lot of calls for pick-ups and SUVs. The single most disturbing thing I've ever experienced was pulling a Suburban back on its wheels and back on the highway. It was splattered with blood. The baby seat was still strapped in. Seems mother was speeding home from the grocery store when she flipped the Suburban. Must have been some cans in the grocery bags. They became projectiles in the roll over. Seems Jr. took the worst of it, but mom got hurt too. All of you, take this advice, even if you are driving a car, secure your stuff in the trunk! In an accident, the stuff in your car, truck or SUV may very well kill you.
I'm not so sure 4wd would have helped. I've turned over many roll overs of 4wd's. The center of gravity is too high. The tires are too fat. The driver was going too fast.
My truck has six tires. Probably not as wide as most SUV tires. My truck weighs 4x what most SUVs weigh, about 16,000 lbs empty. That's a lot of pressure per sq. in. on those tires. That's what keeps me on the road... My truck only rides slightly higher than most SUV's and pick-ups. My center of gravity is very low. If it wasn't, when dragging you out of a ditch, I'd flip over too!
My truck has only 215 hp, not exactly a fast truck, but 500+ ft-lbs of torque gets me out of anything.
Slow and steady is my motto. I've driven over 400,000 miles in my life, mostly heavy vehicles in the 25-33,000 lbs range. I've yet to have my first accident or ticket yet. Its how I drive.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the post md, and it it being your first post, welcome to the forum. Did you see this post in a search engine or were you wondering around fishforums and saw my post? Anyways, I will be seeing what my insurance covers here. If they don't make me happy at the end, I will be getting new insurance elsewhere. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Glad to hear you & your buddies all made it out OK after your mishap.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Your first accident? Well, may as well go all out, right!? Just like I did back in November - I did the same thing as you, rolled my car into the median. Except my little '05 Pontiac Sunfire didn't fair quite as well as your truck did. Apparently the passenger side door flipped open while we rolled, so my boyfriend ended up sitting half in the snow by the time the car stopped. But considering the fact that we rolled, my car had very little damage to it (other than the door). And like you guys, we walked away unhurt (sore necks, and I bruised my knee on the steering column). I was quoted about $7,600 to fix it originally, but we ended up taking it back for them to fix what they hadn't the first time - thank gawd for insurance! Anyway, before I ramble on any more, glad to here you guys are okay. And... Don't do it again!!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

if it all doesnt turn out well i have an insurance company you should check out, pm me if you have issues. They were awesome when I had my accident


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

remember, there's no such thing as bad roads.......only good drivers
bet that took some of the wind out of your sail. Sorry you tore up a good truck. Glad everyone was ok......It could have been bad news.


----------



## Worldwide73 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thats why you should buy a chevy.. like a rock...


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

Who cares if you have 4x4 on or not, 4x4 doesnt always help its good for traction on accelration but ice is ice weather its 4 tires or 2. i'v owned 4x4's, AWD's, Fwd's, Rwd's and let me tell you they all slide the same. I'v been lucky enought to only destroy 1 car and thats cause 195/45/R16 don't hold well HAHAHA!!!


----------

